# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  "Of trained dogs" - питомник рабочего разведения!

## ARGO07

"Of trained dogs" - питомник рабочего разведения! 
Щенки немецкой овчарки для спорта, серьезной работы, охраны дома.
27 января 2013г. Состоялась вязка двух немецких овчарок, рабочего разведения!
Чарли Рио Негро и АРГО !!!!

АРГО - IPO-3, ВН, ПКкл-2, Отлично, НD-В.
Лучшая на проверке поведения (мутпроба) - Монопородная выставка Воронеж-2012г.
вл. Голубых Э.Г.Воронеж.
Charly vom Rio Negro - IPO-3, IPO-FH-1, ПКкл-1, Отлично, НD-А, ЕD-0.
Универсальный Чемпион -2012, Абсолютный Чемпион "Невский IPOдром" IPO-1 2010г.
Лучший на проверке поведения (мутпроба)- Монопородная выставка Яхрома -2011г.
Чемпионат мири 2012г Австрия.
вл. Муханова Л. Москва.
Родословная будущих щенков: http://dogcompet.ru/dogs/bagira-ot-t...nykh-psov.html
Открыто бронирование щенков от вязки Charly vom Rio Negro и АРГО !!!!
Ожидаемое рождение щенков 26- 28  марта !!!

Подробно можно посмотреть здесь;
http://tdkennel.ucoz.ru/forum/4-26-1#149

----------

